# IFC 510 emergency responder radio coverage



## cda (Dec 17, 2017)

So:

1. Are your requiring a survey on all new buildings?  no size minimum size limit?

2. Does your city have a base line of what the signal strength is??

3. Are you requiring it on all new buildings

Any other requirements?


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 17, 2017)

Massachusetts admendments to chapter 9 oo the 2009 IBC 

*915.1* Replace as follows:

*915.1 General.* Emergency responder radio coverage shall be provided in all new building in accordance with Sections 915.2 and 915.3.



*915.2* Add section:

*915.2 Emergency responder radio coverage in buildings.* All buildings shall have approved radio coverage for emergency responders within the building based upon the existing coverage levels of the public safety communication systems of the jurisdiction at the exterior of the building. This section shall not require improvement of the existing public safety communication systems.

*Exceptions:*

1.      Where approved by the fire official, a wired communication system in accordance with Section 907.2.13.2 shall be permitted to be installed or maintained in lieu of an approved radio coverage system.

2.      Where it is determined by the fire official that the radio coverage system is not needed.



*915.3* Add section:

*915.3 Radio signal strength.* The building shall be considered to have acceptable emergency responder radio coverage when signal strength measurements in 95 percent of all areas on each floor of the building meet the signal strength requirements of Sections 915.3.1 and 915.3.2


*915.3.1 *Add section:

*915.3.1 Minimum signal strength into the building.* A minimum signal strength of -95 dBm shall be receivable within the building.



*915.3.2 *Add section:

*915.3.2 Minimum signal strength out of the building.* A minimum signal strength of -100 dBm shall be received by the agency's radio system when transmitted from within the building.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 18, 2017)

cda - South Carolina has statewide 800 MHz radio system, therefore it is a simple matter of having the radio system provider to perform radio signal strength measurements at the site and inform us of any needed additions. (repeaters for example)


----------



## DuaneW (Dec 22, 2017)

Here in North Dakota what it brakes down to the new building having a repeater system installed through out the building.


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> Here in North Dakota what it brakes down to the new building having a repeater system installed through out the building.




Any minimum size or other qualifiers before it is required??

As in do all buildings require it, such as a jack in the box or stand alone Starbucks ?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 22, 2017)

*915.1 General.* For localities utilizing public safety wireless communications, dedicated infrastructure to accommodate
and perpetuate continuous in-building emergency communication equipment to allow emergency public safety personnel
to send and receive emergency communications shall be provided in new buildings and structures in accordance with this section.
*Exceptions:
*
1. Buildings of Use Groups A-5, I-4, within dwelling units of R-2, R-3, R-4, R-5, and U.

2. Buildings of Types IV and V construction without basements, that are not considered unlimited area buildings in accordance with Section 507.

3. Above grade single story buildings of less than 20,000 square feet.

4. Buildings or leased spaces occupied by federal, state, or local governments, or the contractors thereof, with security requirements where the building official has approved an alternative method to provide emergency communication equipment for emergency public safety personnel.

5. Where the owner provides technological documentation from a qualified individual that the structure or portion thereof does not impede emergency communication signals.​
*915.1.1 Installation.* The building owner shall install radiating cable, such as coaxial cable or equivalent. The radiating cable shall be installed in dedicated conduits, raceways, plenums, attics, or roofs, compatible for these specific installations as well as other applicable provisions of this code. The locality shall be responsible for the installation of any additional communication equipment required for the operation of the system.

*915.1.2 Operations.* The locality will assume all responsibilities for the operation and maintenance of the emergency communication equipment. The building owner shall provide sufficient operational space within the building to allow the locality access to and the ability to operate in-building emergency communication equipment.

*915.1.3 Inspection*. In accordance with Section 113.3, all installations shall be inspected prior to concealment.​
*915.2 Acceptance test.* Upon completion of installation, after providing reasonable notice to the owner or their representative, emergency public safety personnel shall have the right during normal business hours, or other mutually agreed upon time, to enter onto the property to conduct field tests to verify that the required level of radio coverage is present at no cost to the owner. Any noted deficiencies in the installation of the radiating cable or operational space shall be provided in an inspection report to the owner or the owner’s representative.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## DuaneW (Dec 27, 2017)

cda said:


> Any minimum size or other qualifiers before it is required??
> 
> As in do all buildings require it, such as a jack in the box or stand alone Starbucks ?


So what i have been finding with dealing with this, We have had one of our local radio companies handling this problem. They take the blue prints and they know the location of the current available radio coverage and are able to calculate what would be needed for fire/police mobile radio's to be able to contact other radios. There is a ne school going up in our county and from the blue prints it will be needing at least 3 repeaters for the radio to be used.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> So what i have been finding with dealing with this, We have had one of our local radio companies handling this problem. They take the blue prints and they know the location of the current available radio coverage and are able to calculate what would be needed for fire/police mobile radio's to be able to contact other radios. There is a ne school going up in our county and from the blue prints it will be needing at least 3 repeaters for the radio to be used.




Thanks

Sounds like you are ahead of the curve and handwringing it fairly

Stay warm!!


----------



## DuaneW (Dec 27, 2017)

cda said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sounds like you are ahead of the curve and handwringing it fairly
> 
> Stay warm!!


Ya its -22 right know with out windsheild temps


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

Have to love gobal warming


----------

